# My deal of the day!



## DRodgers (Jun 10, 2007)

Found this mint condition Balda Baldanette with a roll of (shot)1971  kodak verichrome still in the back , cant wait to process them!!
and a guide to shooting better pictures magazine  circa  1953 and a cooling filter for the balda for  ten dollars  CDN  ..

First chance i got I took it out to shoot off a roll  Ill post up the images tomorrow..


----------



## spazoid1965 (Jun 10, 2007)

Not a bad deal. Post the photos when you get them developed.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 11, 2007)

For a late 1930s camera, yours is in excellent condition! Nice find, congrats!


----------



## DRodgers (Jun 11, 2007)

spazoid1965 said:


> Not a bad deal. Post the photos when you get them developed.




I'm just a bit bummed got my shots back came out good but im having issues with my cheap scanner


----------



## DRodgers (Jun 12, 2007)

ok here we go got it to work I converted it to black&white color was the only film on hand and added just a bit more black ..

Oh also its a picture of me the wife seemed a little to eager to lay down her Cannon and try it out ..


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 12, 2007)

Very nice shot.... You cant beat that old glass for a retro look no matter how you try.


----------



## DRodgers (Jun 13, 2007)

mysteryscribe said:


> Very nice shot.... You cant beat that old glass for a retro look no matter how you try.




Thanks.. I'm having a blast with it The only down side is finding film for some of my older models.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 13, 2007)

Sometimes you have to modify the back a bit.  You can usually cut a mask from a bit of poster board so that a 116 camera will shoot 120 film in a pretty nice panoramic type negative.   Im sure you knew that.  I never had much luck with anything over 116 but I usually butcher them for the lens anyway.


----------

